# beware of rainbowfc



## crazybutt (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, is anybody here a member or knows of a member of d cursed Rainbowfc forums....
 i dl'ded a torrent from it and now am being asked for 5 pounds    for d pass to d file!!
its my first torrent so dont wanna waste it...........help doods

also be aware of all torrents attached wid dis site's tracker!!


----------



## crazyass (Aug 15, 2007)

crazybutt said:
			
		

> Hey, is anybody here a member or knows of a member of d cursed Rainbowfc forums....
> i dl'ded a torrent from it and now am being asked for 5 pounds  for d pass to d file!!
> its my first torrent so dont wanna waste it...........help doods
> 
> also be aware of all torrents attached wid dis site's tracker!!


*crazybutt*

*What da hell are you talking about shithead?? No money dont pay shut da ****up...*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Aug 15, 2007)

@crazyass
hi dude, just take alook at da post date.


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Aug 15, 2007)

koi crazy*butt* hai to koi crazy*ass*


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 15, 2007)

^^great combo and coincidence


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2007)

dark_side_of_the_moon said:
			
		

> koi crazy*butt* hai to koi crazy*ass*


rofl 

name suits the intention

Please stopp diggin the old threads


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Aug 16, 2007)

dark_side_of_the_moon said:
			
		

> koi crazy*butt* hai to koi crazy*ass*


u knw dono ek hi hai


----------



## shantanu (Aug 16, 2007)

crazyass : dont bump old threads.. and mind your language


----------

